# probleme compression



## ti-pich (22 Juin 2009)

salut encore moi. et oui je suis allé sur le site proposé par pascal77 (le grenier du mac) et j'ai télécharger quelque jeux et application pour mon mac mais ils sont tous en .sit alors je ne peut pas les ouvrir. J'ai aussi télécharger le logiciel extractor pour les décompresser mais le logiciel pour décompresser est compresser alors je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire. aider moi svp


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

Le problème, si on te passe une version "non compressée" du logiciel, le passage sur un PC va le rendre inopérant, en séparant ses deux parties ("data fork" et "ressource fork"). En effet, tout fichier Mac "pré-OS X" est composé de deux parties (physiquement, deux fichiers distincts mais liés, et le fait de transiter sur un PC romp définitivement ce lien). Ta seule chance, c'est de trouver quelqu'un qui a un Mac avec un lecteur de disquette, qui puisse te le décompresser ou plus simple te faire une copie du sien !


----------



## ti-pich (22 Juin 2009)

ok mais a partir de quel os suffit expander est inclu car je pourait essayé de le changé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

Ben, à vrai dire, je ne me souviens plus, 8.0, c'est certain, mais il me semble qu'il a toujours été inclu avec Mac OS ! cela dit, ça nous ramène plus de 15 ans en arrière, OS 7, alors, les souvenirs :sick:


EDIT : Je viens de parcourir les 7 disquettes d'un OS 7.0.1, je ne l'ai pas trouvé, donc, à priori, mes souvenirs sont un peu confus sur ce sujet.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2009)

ti-pich a dit:


> ok mais a partir de quel os suffit expander est inclu car je pourait essayé de le changé.



Je ne crois qu'il ne l'ait jamais été, il te faut trouver une version compatible avec ton système&#8230;


----------



## ti-pich (22 Juin 2009)

ok merci je vais essayer de trouver quelqun avec un mac qui a un lecteur disquette mais je ne crois pas en avoir dans ma famille


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Je ne crois qu'il ne l'ait jamais été, il te faut trouver une version compatible avec ton système



Si si, il est sur le CD de Mac OS 8, j'ai vérifié, je suis presque certain qu'il l'était aussi sur celui de Mac OS 7.5 (donc, 7.6 aussi, certainement), le problème, ce sont les systèmes précédents, fournis sur disquettes, là, il semble qu'il ne l'était pas.

Son problème, c'est qu'il ne peut pas décompresser ça sur son PC, sinon, le programme ne fonctionnera plus !


----------



## ti-pich (22 Juin 2009)

mais si je telecharge le os 7.5.3 disponible gratuit je pourrait peut etre trouver suffit expander et l'installer sur mon mac???


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

ti-pich a dit:


> mais si je telecharge le os 7.5.3 disponible gratuit je pourrait peut etre trouver suffit expander et l'installer sur mon mac???



Si tu dispose de DiskCopy sur ton Mac, ça peut être jouable, si StuffIt expander est bien sur l'image CD (attention, ce ne sont pas 17 ou 18 images de disquettes, mais bien une image de CD en 17 ou 18 segments de la taille d'une disquette). Il te faut les copier tous sur ton disque dur, dans le même dossier, puis double cliquer sur le premier pour monter un CD virtuel.

Bien entendu, faut pas qu'il y ait déjà trop de choses sur ton disque, parce que ces images font un peu plus de 20 Mo, et avec un disque de 40 Mo &#8230;


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'il ne l'ait jamais été


Effectivement, la mémoire est faillible !
:rateau:

>>> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=StuffIt+expander+7+download&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## ti-pich (22 Juin 2009)

oui j'ai disk copy sur mon mac mais si je comprend bien je ne peut pas ouvrir juste un pour voir si l'application est la et sinon le suprimer et aller voir un autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Effectivement, la mémoire est faillible !
> :rateau:
> 
> >>> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=StuffIt+expander+7+download&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8



Je parlais de Mac OS 7.0/7.1, pas de StuffIt 7 (qui est, si ma mémoire est bonne, une version "OS X" de StuffIt), je voulais dire qu'avec cette version de Mac OS, Apple n'avait pas inclus StuffIt Expander sur les disquettes système.



ti-pich a dit:


> oui j'ai disk copy sur mon mac mais si je comprend bien je ne peut pas ouvrir juste un pour voir si l'application est la et sinon le suprimer et aller voir un autre



Non, tous les "morceaux" sont des parties d'une seule image disque, impossible de les ouvrir séparément, seul le premier (icône différente) peut l'être, à condition que tous les autres soient présents.


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parlais de Mac OS 7.0/7.1, pas de StuffIt 7 (qui est, si ma mémoire est bonne, une version "OS X" de StuffIt), je voulais dire qu'avec cette version de Mac OS, Apple n'avait pas inclus StuffIt Expander sur les disquettes système.



J'avais bien compris.


Stuffit 7 c'est pour Mac OS 8 et 9, pour les versions antérieures du système il suffit de remplacer 7 par 6 (ou par 5) dans la recherche sur Gogol.

On peut trouver ces anciennes versions assez facilement sur le net, inutile de se prendre la tête avec des images disques ou je ne sais quoi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> J'avais bien compris.
> 
> 
> Stuffit 7 c'est pour Mac OS 8 et 9, pour les versions antérieures du système il suffit de remplacer 7 par 6 (ou par 5) dans la recherche sur Gogol.
> ...



Tu devrais mieux suivre les fils, il a un Mac Classic, et télécharge depuis un PC, or une application Mac (fût-ce StuffIt Expander) non compressée qui passe par un PC perd le lien entre data fork et ressource fork, et ne fonctionne plus, d'où son problème, car il ne possède rien pour décompresser !

EDIT : J'ai trouvé, j'ai fait une image disque de StuffIt Expander 5.1.2, ti-pich, tu peux la télécharger ici !

Tu dézippe sur ton PC, et tu transfère le fichier img sur le Mac au moyen d'une disquette, puis là double clic et Diskcopy fera le reste.


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2009)

> Tu devrais mieux suivre les fils, il a un Mac Classic


J'ai beau relire le fil depuis le début, je ne vois pas où c'est indiqué





> Tu dézippe sur ton PC, et tu transfère le fichier img sur le Mac au moyen d'une disquette, puis là double clic et Diskcopy fera le reste.


Pourquoi ne pas directement lui proposer de télécharger un fichier .img ?
Est-ce que le passage par le PC est destructeur pour ce type de fichier ?


----------



## ti-pich (23 Juin 2009)

ok merci pascal77 pour le site je l'ai telechargé et je vais essayé pendant la journé je vous donne des nouvelle


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2009)

> Est-ce que le passage par le PC est destructeur pour ce type de fichier ?


PS : c'est une vraie question, parce-que j'ai stocké des (vieux) fichiers .img sur un volume DOS/FAT et d'un coup tu me fais peur (parce que je n'ai pas de vieux Mac pour tester)&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> J'ai beau relire le fil depuis le début, je ne vois pas où c'est indiqué&#8230;



Au teùps pour moi, ce fil fait suite à un autre, et c'était dans l'autre !



AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas directement lui proposer de télécharger un fichier .img ?
> Est-ce que le passage par le PC est destructeur pour ce type de fichier ?



Non, mais apparemment, le passage par le serveur de Free, oui, parce que l'img avant upload, sur mon Mac, il fonctionne, mais quand je le télécharge (quel que soit le navigateur), il ne fonctionne plus, d'où le zippage, il dézippe sur le PC, et transfère via disquette sur le Mac.



AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> PS : c'est une vraie question, parce-que j'ai stocké des (vieux) fichiers .img sur un volume DOS/FAT et d'un coup tu me fais peur (parce que je n'ai pas de vieux Mac pour tester)&#8230;



Ben, c'était une vraie réponse aussi 

 

EDIT : Au fait, moi non plus, je n'ai pas de vieux Mac, j'ai créé l'image disque sous SheepShaver depuis mon Mac sous Leopard !


----------



## ti-pich (23 Juin 2009)

désolé sa na pas fonctionné j'ai fait le double clic et il ma dit "l'application utilisé pour crée stuffit expander 5.. (dossier) est introuvable" alors je suis allé direct sur disk copy et j'ai essayé de mount image mais la fenetre de navigation n'affiche pas l'image

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

j'ai fait un test avec mon mac. 
1: J'ai fait un image d'un dossier sur mon mac
2: Je l'ai transferer sur une disquette
3: Je l'ai copier sur mon pc et ensuite j'ai formater la disquette avec mon mac
4: J'ai remis l'image sur la disquette a partir de mon pc et voila l'image ne fonctionnait plus sur mon mac elle apparaissait comme l'image de stuffit. Alors je crois que le passage d'une image sur un pc la détruit quand meme


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

ti-pich a dit:


> désolé sa na pas fonctionné j'ai fait le double clic et il ma dit "l'application utilisé pour crée stuffit expander 5.. (dossier) est introuvable" alors je suis allé direct sur disk copy et j'ai essayé de mount image mais la fenetre de navigation n'affiche pas l'image
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Ah, ben oui, je viens de vérifier, l'image à bien un "ressource fork", je pensais qu'elle n'avait qu'un "data fork", comme un simple fichier de données, ça explique l'action du serveur Free, finalement, AbracadabraPDF, je crois que tu as du souci à te faire ! Quant à toi, ti-pich, la seule solution va être de trouver quelqu'un qui puisse télécharger cette image depuis un Mac, et te la mettre sur disquette !


----------



## ti-pich (23 Juin 2009)

ok merci quand meme


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2009)

J'avais pensé à faire un SEA (Self-Extracting Archives) avec un vieux StuffIt Deluxe, normalement ça aurait du passer.
Mais le fichier (12Mo) ne tiendra jamais sur une D7, même compressé il fait encore 3,8Mo. :mouais:
Ou alors peut être en ouvrant le SEA avec le PC pour le sauvegarder directement sur une D7 formatée Mac. Possible peut être avec MacDrive ?
A tout hasard si tu veux essayer, j'ai mis le fichier ici.


----------



## magicPDF (24 Juin 2009)

Pour info, je lui ai envoyé par MP un lien vers un Stuffit Expander 4 en version SEA à télécharger (200 Ko)


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Pour info, je lui ai envoyé par MP un lien vers un Stuffit Expander 4 en version SEA à télécharger (200 Ko)



S'il télécharge depuis son PC, le problème reste le même, non ?


----------



## ti-pich (24 Juin 2009)

ok merci je vais essayer sa aujourdui et je vous donne des nouvelles


----------



## ti-pich (25 Juin 2009)

non sa na pas fonctionné non plus. La seule chose qui fonctionne c'est en .BIN
ces ce format quetait diskcopy et il a fonctionné.


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2009)

Et comme ça, en .iso ?


----------



## magicPDF (28 Juin 2009)

> AbracadabraPDF, je crois que tu as du souci à te faire !


Ba au pire je ferais de la récupération depuis Mac OSX, si je jamais je tente de récupérer un jour Ce sont des vieux clous (logiciels et utilitaires pour 7.6).


----------

